# Foldable midi keyboards/pianos



## PeterN (Mar 25, 2021)

Has anyone tried those foldable midi pianos? For example, *BLACKSTAR - Carry On Folding Piano - 88 KEYS - 4-PARTS FOLDING KEYBOARD









BLACKSTAR - Carry On Folding Piano - 88 KEYS


BLACKSTAR - Carry On Folding Piano - 88 KEYS - 4-PARTS FOLDING KEYBOARD - EASILY TRANSPORTABLE




www.hspshop.it




*
Or this one:




Thinking about buying and to build up a portable road studio. I got a carpet midi keyboard, one of plastic which folds, and its useless, even for a kid - useless. 

But the foldable midi keyboards look more convincing. Any experience out there?


----------



## d.healey (Mar 25, 2021)

I saw these on banggood a while back and was tempted, didn't get one in the end but I'm still tempted.









88 Keys Foldable Electronic Piano Portable Keyboard 128 Tones Dual Speakers Headphone Output with Sustain Pedal


Only US$107.99, buy best 88 Keys Foldable Electronic Piano Portable Keyboard 128 Tones Dual Speakers Headphone Output with Sustain Pedal sale online store at wholesale price.




www.banggood.com


----------



## el-bo (Mar 25, 2021)

Seeming lack of velocity sensitivity kills it, for me. And while I'd love to one day have an 88-key controller in the studio, 88 keys 'on the move' seems excessive. A 49 and 61 option would be interesting.


----------



## PeterN (Mar 25, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Seeming lack of velocity sensitivity kills it, for me. And while I'd love to one day have an 88-key controller in the studio, 88 keys 'on the move' seems excessive. A 49 and 61 option would be interesting.


I hear you.

BTW, the carpet rolllout midi keyboard I bought (as test sort if, didnt expect too much), lacks sensitivity so much you have to hit some keys with a sledgehammer. Its a joke of a product.

But hey, its 2021, cant some producer figure that out, foldable midi keyboard with quality. Korg? Yamaha, please, excellent keyboards, do one foldable. Anyone? Cursing...

Anyway, I will probably buy one of those and regret it.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 25, 2021)

PeterN said:


> BTW, the carpet rolllout midi keyboard I bought (as test sort if, didnt expect too much), lacks sensitivity so much you have to hit some keys with a sledgehammer. Its a joke of a product.


Of course! Velocity sensitivity either needs physical travel space or the kind of technology that would make it too expensive for the market they are going for.



PeterN said:


> But hey, its 2021, cant some producer figure that out, foldable midi keyboard with quality. Korg? Yamaha, please, excellent keyboards, do one foldable. Anyone? Cursing...


I'm sure any one of them could do. Whether the potential market is big enough to justify even the R & D is another matter.



PeterN said:


> Anyway, I will probably buy one of those and regret it.


I'd rather have two expressive octaves than seven that have no velocity sensitivity. If everything goes down the shitter, and it might, I could be on the road again. The Sensel Morph is starting to seem like an interesting option.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 25, 2021)

Just saw this one which looks a little more substantial








BORA BX-20 Portable 88-Key Folding Digital Piano Keyboard Rechargeable Battery with Sustain Pedal Piano Bag


Only US$220.00, buy best BORA BX-20 Portable 88-Key Folding Digital Piano Keyboard Rechargeable Battery with Sustain Pedal Piano Bag sale online store at wholesale price.




www.banggood.com


----------



## PeterN (Mar 25, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Just saw this one which looks a little more substantial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the best one out there. Can be thrown in a backpack too. 

Theres one or two youtube vids on it too. Heres some general analysis.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 25, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Maybe the best one out there. Can be thrown in a backpack too.
> 
> Theres one or two youtube vids on it too. Heres some general analysis.



The only thing that could've saved it would've been playability. But, alas...


----------



## PeterN (Mar 25, 2021)

el-bo said:


> The only thing that could've saved it would've been playability. But, alas...



After seeing that vid, I will pass. No foldable stuff, thanks


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 25, 2021)

This stuff is honestly outright hot garbage. Don't waste your money.


----------

